# Mi 11 Ultra später ROM flashbar?



## royaldoom3 (23. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal von iOS weg und hab mir nach hin und her schauen das Mi 11 Ultra rausgesucht  welches ich mal testen wollte, leider in DE aktuell mehr oder weniger nicht bestellbar ist. Nun hab ich den Shop TradingShenzhen gefunden, der wohl auch seriös ausschaut. Nun hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht und gibt wohl die Xiaomi Smartphones mit verschiedenen Firmwares. Die original Firmware über diese Seite soll wohl nur Sprachen Englisch und Chinesisch haben, zur Auswahl steht aber dann noch die Xiaomi.EU Firmware. Dabei packen die wohl das Smartphone aus und flashen diese ROM neu auf das Gerät.

Da die Aktion aber wohl 2-3 Wochen länger dauert (laut TrustPilot berichten) und zusätzlich 30-40€ kostet, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand bereits Erfahrung hat wenn man dieses selbst zuhause macht. Gabs da Probleme oder ging das relativ simpel?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. August 2021)

TWRP Update für Mi 11 Ultra /  Mi 11 Pro / Mix 4
					

Wie Sie Ihr Xiaomi Mi 11 Ultra / Mi 11 Pro / Mix 4 mit TWRP aktualisieren, um Xiaomi.eu OTA Updates zu erhalten - Ein einfaches How-To-Tutorial




					tradingshenzhen.com
				



Hier ist ein Tutorial, wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist lass es von denen machen.
Der Shop ist seriös.
Die Wartezeit kann auch damit zu tun haben das der Bootloader erst von Xiaomi ensperrt werden muss,was manchmal dauert.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. August 2021)

Kannst das Phone Bestellen und selber den Bootloader freischalten. Das dauert etwa 3 - 5 Tage.
Man braucht ein MI Account
Unlock https://en.miui.com/unlock/download_en.html
Tool Starten und Anmelden.

TWRP








						[GUIDE] Install TWRP for Mi 11/Pro/Ultra
					

Before starting the process, the bootloader must be unlocked and Install Xiaomi USB drivers  New update: Instructions to install Xiaomi.EU rom for Mi11/Pro/Ultra via TWRP  1. Download minimal_adb_fastboot_v1.4.3_setup and install. Note to install it straight into the C drive. At this time, there...




					xiaomi.eu
				




ROM








						MIUI 12.6 - 21.8.18
					

Status: RELEASED    RULES WHEN POSTING 1. If a ROM is not published DONT ASK ABOUT ITS ETA 2. If a ROM is not published DONT ASK why! 3. If a ROM is available, download it and use it 4. If a ROM has bugs, post the bug to the bug section if the BUG is not already listed 5. If you use any form of...




					xiaomi.eu


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. August 2021)

Ah ok danke für die Antworten, dann hätte ich schonmal die passenden Tutorials und die passende Firmware. Und kann dann ganz normal darüber die Updates automatisch ziehen? Hatte nämlich noch in einem anderen Tutorial gelesen, dass man bei anderen Firmwares das ausschließlich über den PC updaten kann.

Was mich aber noch interessiert, welche Firmware haben die Geräte drauf die hier in Deutschland verkauft wurden? Und kann man nicht theoretisch auch einfach diese Firmware nehmen? Oder ist da auch das Xiaomi.EU ROM drauf?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. August 2021)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Und kann dann ganz normal darüber die Updates automatisch ziehen?


Für den Unlock brauchst man einen PC/Laptop.
Danach die Rom auf den Speicher kopieren.
Phone Neustart ins TWRP Menu und Flashen.
Es gibt Wöchentliche OTA Updates


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hatte nämlich noch in einem anderen Tutorial gelesen, dass man bei anderen Firmwares das ausschließlich über den PC updaten kann.


Nur wenn die Europe Global kommt kann man die Rom über Mi Flash  Neu Flashen. Dirty Flash rate ich ab.
Behalte die Xioami EU Rom da diese mit weniger GAPPS kommt und bessere Performance.


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch interessiert, welche Firmware haben die Geräte drauf die hier in Deutschland verkauft wurden?


Die Firmware währe *MIUI EEA-Global* (European version) und Bezeichnung
Die Phones haben auch Namen wie (Curtana, Merlin usw.)
Siehe


			https://c.mi.com//miuidownload/detail?device=1900395


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. August 2021)

Okay weiß ich das auch schonmal. Und was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen der Xiaomi.eu Firmware und der MIUI EEA die auf den deutschen Geräten installiert ist? Bis auf ggf mehr Updates bei der Xiaomi.EU Firmware, da dieses von der, wie ich gelesen hab, MI Community gepflegt wird doch nicht so viel oder?

Sorry für die Fragen aber ist das erste mal das ich bei einem Smartphone so viel mit Firmwares lese  Kenne das eigt immer nur das es eine gibt wie zb bei iOS und fertig aber nicht so viele verschiedene Versionen wie bei Xiaomi, macht einen ja anfangs erstmal verwirrt 

Was ich im Endeffekt einfach nur möchte ist, aktuellste Firmware wo alles läuft und keine Einschränkungen gibt, ganz normale over the Air updaten wenns Updates gibt


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. August 2021)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen der Xiaomi.eu Firmware und der MIUI EEA die auf den deutschen Geräten installiert ist?


Weniger Bloatware heißt:
Alle Chinesischen Apps sind nicht vorahden
Weniger Google Apps
Mehr Performance
Kann man alles im Weekly Log Lesen


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Bis auf ggf mehr Updates bei der Xiaomi.EU Firmware, da dieses von der, wie ich gelesen hab, MI Community gepflegt wird doch nicht so viel oder?


Die Xiaomi EU Roms werden besser gepflegt als die Global Roms. Dafür gibt es das Forum wo Bugs ect. gemeldet und später Behoben werden.


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Was ich im Endeffekt einfach nur möchte ist, aktuellste Firmware wo alles läuft und keine Einschränkungen gibt, ganz normale over the Air updaten wenns Updates gibt


Xiaomi EU bringt Weekly Updates da diese Roms nur Beta's sind. Es gibt noch Global Stable aber da bekommt man alle 3 - 4 Monate ein Update.
50 / 50 Beta Updates und Stable Updates können Fehlerhaft sein. Bisher hatte ich einen Fehler (Redmi Note 9S)in der Stable wo das WLAN nicht ging (Das wurde mittlerweile gefixt).


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. August 2021)

Ah okay also keine unnötigen Spamapps die es bei Android bzw in dem Fall MIUI gibt.

Also empfehlt ihr aufjedenfall auf die Xioami.EU Firmware zu gehen, dann werde ich das mal so testen. Und die normalen Updates kann ich auch alle dann entspannt OTA installieren? Also einmalig am Anfang das Unlocken und Hauptflash der Xioami.EU Firmware über den PC und anschließend weitere Updates die dort dann kommen kann ich stressfrei ohne wieder das Gerät an PC anzuschließen updaten?

//Bei TradingShenzen steht beim normalen Mi11 noch, wo man die Global Firmware auswählen kann, dass dort "*Saftynet failed" ist. Was wohl Bankingapps unbrauchbar macht. Wird dann mit sicherheit auch bei der Ultra Firmware so sein. Wäre also dann auch keine Option, also bleibt dann ja nur noch die Xiaomi EU Firmware *


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. August 2021)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Also empfehlt ihr aufjedenfall auf die Xioami.EU Firmware zu gehen, dann werde ich das mal so testen. Und die normalen Updates kann ich auch alle dann entspannt OTA installieren?


Ja


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Also einmalig am Anfang das Unlocken und Hauptflash der Xioami.EU Firmware über den PC und anschließend weitere Updates die dort dann kommen kann ich stressfrei ohne wieder das Gerät an PC anzuschließen updaten?


Nur Unlock über PC
Siehe Beitrag 5


royaldoom3 schrieb:


> *also bleibt dann ja nur noch die Xiaomi EU Firmware *


Ja


----------



## royaldoom3 (4. September 2021)

Bin mal gespannt wann das Mi 11 Ultra ankommt, hatte am 26.08 bei TradingShenzhen bestellt, 2 tage später wurde es schon bearbeitet und versandt und seit gestern morgen ist die Sendeverfolgung bei "Arrived at AIRPORT of Destination" + hab eine DHL Sendenummer für die "letzte Meile" bekommen, die aber aktuell noch auf elektronisch Angekündigt steht

Also wenns nach 5 Tagen nach bearbeitung schon in DE, wahrscheinlich Frankfurter Flughafen hängt hoffe ich das der Zoll das fix bearbeitet oder durchwinkt. Soll ja keine Kosten auf mich zu kommen, da Global Priority Versand. So hab ich es zumindest gelesen das die die kosten für Einfuhr übernehmen


----------



## royaldoom3 (7. September 2021)

Hab das Mi 11 Ultra nun bei mir. Nun hab ich das Problem das das Unlock Tool das Gerät nicht erkennt. Bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. SIM Karte rein und Gerät angeschaltet
2. Auf die neuste Stock Firmware geupdated die verfügbar war
3. Mi Konto auf dem Gerät angemeldet (Email bzw Rufnummer sind dort hinterlegt)
4. Entwickleroption aktiviert
5. In Entwickleroptionen Mi Unlock das Konto und Gerät hinzugefügt (kam die meldung successfull)
6. Gerät ausgeschaltet, Leiseknopf und Power gedrückt halten bis Fastboot erscheint, anschließend USB Kabel mit PC verbunden

Das Unlocktool erkennt aber nichts, oder läuft nach diesem Schritt quasi die Wartezeit schon und das Tool erkennt das Mi Ultra erst sobald es abgelaufen ist ? Im Unlocktool bin  ich natürlich auch mit dem gleichen Mi-Konto angemeldet wie auf dem Phone selbst

//Ok habs gefixt bekommen, im Fastboot Mode hat Windows kein Treiber installiert, wurde im Gerätemanager "Android mit Fragezeichen" angezeigt. Hab nun ein seperaten Google Bootloader Interface Driver installiert bzw über Treiber suchen im Geräte Manger und zack wurde direkt das Mi 11 Ultra im Unlock Tool angezeigt. Belastende ist aber, muss jetz 168h warten  

Kann ich meine SIM Karte wenigstens wieder in mein iPhone packen und das Xiaomi mit WLAN weiterhin verbunden sein? Die SIM war ja nur gebraucht um quasi das Gerät mit meiner Nummer im MI Konto zu verifizieren, oder? Da ja der Unlock nun angestoßen wurde, sollte ich die SIM ja wieder wechseln können


----------



## royaldoom3 (9. September 2021)

Der Countdown scheint wohl auch weiter zu ticken, wenn keine SIM und das Gerät ausgeschaltet ist. Hatte gestern nach 24h nochmal angestöpselt, da hat er noch 144h angezeigt, also kommenden Dienstag Abend kann ich dann endlich Unlocken und EU ROM Flashen


----------



## joerg_1 (22. September 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe nun auch mein Mi11 Ultra und alles eingestellt: Mi account, developer, USB debugging, OEM debugging. Ich habe aber das Problem, dass es im Fastboot Modus von Windows nicht einmal als Android erkannt wird(kein Verbindungston). Somit kann ich den ADB Treiber nicht installieren. Wenn ich im normalen Modus die Treiber  installiere, in dem die Verbindung klappt, bringt das ja nix. Ich habe es auf 4 verschiedenen Rechnern probiert, auf einem auch im Windows-Testmodus. Verschiedene Installationsmethoden habe ich durch, aber mir fehlt anscheinend entweder ein Treiber in Windows, oder das Phone ist defekt. 
Ich habe keine Idee mehr. Please help!


----------



## joerg_1 (23. September 2021)

Unglaublich, das liegt am Kabel! Ich hatte schon mehrere gute Kabel angeschlossen, die auch die Schnelladung unterstützen.  Mit einem Billigkabel wurde das Phone auch bei Fastboot erkannt...


----------

